# Ugee 1910B Pen not working



## bananakarenina

I recently got an older model of Ugee graphics tablet and neither pen I've tried with it (The kind designed for it) works. It will track the pen point but not actually click on anything, I can't even check the pen pressure. I'm working on a 2015-16 MacBook Pro, going off of this guy I found on youtube who used to do videos explaining how to use this exact product I know that the two are compatible, as of now the tablet is functioning primarily as a second monitor that I don't need taking up space on my desk.


----------



## PK-her0

Test it on windows pc to see if its working properly


----------

